# Possibly the best cheapish wax you can buy with pic's.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

While at TTOC09 I was chatting to the guys who had the stand with all the car cleaning etc products. I asked about what he thought was the best wax/polish for getting that wet look shine. I asked about a certain well known product he was selling but he produced this tin of what id called Glaz Wax which is a German product I had never heard of before. Now being a sucker for a bargain and already having god knows how many wax's and polishes I duly bought said tin for the pricey sum of £9-99.

Well today I washed my car and gave it a waxing/polish with it and I have to say its the best wax I have used so far ( yes I know you guys with your £100 wax's and polishes will tell me you only get what you pay for and so and so is far better etc etc) Now my car is Raven black and has never been clay barred ( I have all the stuff required to do it and one of these days I will) to my knowledge and I am sure it will look even better when I get round to do it but I have to say this wax is VGFM and for less than a tenner doubt it can be beat unless of course you know different.

BTW no bloody white residue when its dry just a haze that easily polishes off. Sop if you are looking for a wax polish, don't want to spend the earth, easy to apply and buff off and leaves no residue you could do far worse than Glaz Wax. If the guys who were on the stand who sold me it cheers it was a tenner well spent. Here's a few pic's for you all taken after I had just finished using the wax and polishing it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Les do you have a job? You have a nice car so you must get the money from somwhere! yet you clean your car during the day, you fit parts during the day :?:

Ok. Im just jelous, I want to go give mine a clean


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Les do you have a job? You have a nice car so you must get the money from somwhere! yet you clean your car during the day, you fit parts during the day :?:
> 
> Ok. Im just jelous, I want to go give mine a clean


No comment :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Les is a Liverpudlian - ever known one have a proper job? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

I don't want to get involved in an *orgy of 'Micky Taking' and 'Mock the Week' humour* as before, but that Glanz Wax badge on the front of your TT just doesn't look right :lol:

I might try some of that. I once used something called Rude Wax (£5 on special offer :lol: ) It was good but the title was too embarrasing to stand next to the rest of my 'stock'. It did give a 'wet look' shine but didn't last long.

I'm out of here...

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> I don't want to get involved in an *orgy of 'Micky Taking' and 'Mock the Week' humour* as before, but that Glanz Wax badge on the front of your TT just doesn't look right :lol:
> 
> ...


Joe you kill me :roll: ......... and your good Mrs as asked me to do the same to you :lol: BTW Jowe what with all the sexual innuendos, Orgy, Rude etc etc in your posts. Judy tells me the combination of your age and bromide just isnt working at all


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Les is a Liverpudlian - ever known one have a proper job? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Oi bollox :x worked all my life whatever I have I have earned though hard work [smiley=argue.gif] :-* and there's not much left of it my cars got most:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work Les but not keen on the wheels they look like something off ebay :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Thank heaven for that, Les.

Oh yes Bromide, they used to give it to me in the trenches during the Great War. It didn't work then either 

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Oh yes Bromide, they used to give it to me in the trenches during the Great War. It didn't work then either
> 
> Joe


I did hear you were there Joe :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes Bromide, they used to give it to me in the trenches during the Great War. It didn't work then either
> ...


Andy, not only was I there, it was me who started the Great War :lol:

Joe 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 In fact it was Joe who insulted the guy who in turn shot the Arch Duke Ferdinand which kicked it all off. Joe then went on to kick the Kisser up the arse and ran off back to his trench.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I must admit I've used all these so called top waxes but I've found they are no better than diamond brite! Stage 1 and 2 and you oonly need use a sealer once a year and wash the car in conserver 1 a month.

A mate had more Meguires kit than a shop but was amazed when he checked out the finish on my after 6 months of no polishing, just using correct wash and conserver! Saves alot of time.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Les is a Liverpudlian - ever known one have a proper job? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Edited*  So am I, and it's a good job you're darn sarf or I'd nick your wheels and sell them on eBay for coming out with comments like that! now that's a proper job! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sickboy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Les is a Liverpudlian -
> ...


 Born in Anfield Liverpool 4 off Walton Breck Road, 200 yards from the Anfield kop. Kopite for as many years as I care to remember, origionaly boys pen mate. Now would you like to reconsider that statement? :roll:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Sorry Les didn't have much of an accent when I met you! are you all posh now you left? :lol: 
I thought you had just moved there a while for work or something! (statement retracted!)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

les said:


> Sickboy said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Yeh but you were the scrawny piece of piss that the big lads tw"ted :wink:

The wax is made by Einszett, very well respected German brand, they have lots of good products in their range.

Si
YNWA


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les, what do you call a Liverpudlian in a 5 bedroom detached house?

A burglar. Boom Boom. The old ones are the best.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote Les: "In fact it was Joe who insulted the guy who in turn shot the Arch Duke Ferdinand which kicked it all off. Joe then went on to kick the Kisser up the arse and ran off back to his trench"  unquote

Brilliant, Les. Classic comic repartee. Keep it up. Should I rephrase that?

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Quote Les: "In fact it was Joe who insulted the guy who in turn shot the Arch Duke Ferdinand which kicked it all off. Joe then went on to kick the Kisser up the arse and ran off back to his trench"  unquote
> 
> Brilliant, Les. Classic comic repartee. Keep it up. Should I rephrase that?
> 
> Joe


 All ad_lib joe, :roll: I just don't know where I get em from :? Must be the scouser in me :lol: BTW re ya joke above. there isnt any that I havent heard before. Now tell us some of your NE ones will ya :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a link to the web site with some good info on it. Seems I got a good deal for £9-99 
http://www.detailersdomain.com/index.as ... &ProdID=34

I should have known you can even buy it on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0292063520


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Quote Les: "In fact it was Joe who insulted the guy who in turn shot the Arch Duke Ferdinand which kicked it all off. Joe then went on to kick the Kisser up the arse and ran off back to his trench"  unquote
> ...


Point taken.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


 I have a point? :?


----------

